# Is Prazipro safe for shrimp?



## JoeRoun (Dec 21, 2009)

*Flat Worms?*

Hi,

PraziPro, 5% (I think) praziquantel, a trematodicide should not harm shrimp. 

Kills flatworms.

Do as large a water change as you can prior to use, remove activated charcoal, and leave filters running.

Respectfully,
Joe
FBTB


----------



## greaser84 (Feb 2, 2014)

Yes it is safe. What are you using it for?


----------



## hert1028 (Sep 9, 2013)

worms.. wiggle worms that i see swimming around


----------



## JoeRoun (Dec 21, 2009)

*Sucker Up Front, Sucker On the Other End (Underside)?*

Hi,

Trematodicides are only effective against, well, trematodes (flat worms), I am not sure what a “wiggle worm” is, but swimming around makes me think, it may not be a flat worm, Trematoda.

Respectfully,
Joe
FBTB


----------



## hert1028 (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm not sure what kind of worms are they.. I can see them swimming(wiggling) around.


----------



## JoeRoun (Dec 21, 2009)

*Catch a Couple of Them, Tell Us About Them*

Hi,

Can you post a picture?

If you grab it by the back-end and you release it, what does it do?

Look close and tell us about suckers or mouth, color, size, are there segments, how is it swimming?

Any information helps.

Respectfully,
Joe
FBTB


----------



## hert1028 (Sep 9, 2013)

it's probably the size of a hair strand at the most and about 1cm. It's red in color, but it's so small it's hard to really tell if it's red or white. they are mostly in the substrate but when they do swim around it's like a wiggle movement.


----------



## JoeRoun (Dec 21, 2009)

*Yummy Treats... Harmless!*

Hi,

Sounds like one of two possibilities, both harmless and yummy treats for fish.

Midge larvae or a so-called bloodworm. I would not risk the use of any toxin and praziquantel will have no effect.

Actually, it is an indication of good water quality, with maybe a little too much organic material, let your fish feast on the worms while you cut back on fish food. 

As always a 50% water change will not hurt, and may discourage other “guests.”

Respectfully,
Joe
FBTB


----------



## hert1028 (Sep 9, 2013)

It's a 10g shrimp tank.. I'll be transferring them to a 33g long and will throw some fishes in the 10g. 

thanks for the help.


----------



## greaser84 (Feb 2, 2014)

I know the worm your talking about I can't remember the name at the moment. I call them "squiggley's" little white worms, sometimes they swim around like a snake. Prazipro will not kill them. They are harmless. I have a ton of them in my shrimp tanks. Most of mine live in the filter, they feed on mulm, decaying plant matter and leftover food.


----------



## hert1028 (Sep 9, 2013)

greaser84 said:


> I know the worm your talking about I can't remember the name at the moment. I call them "squiggley's" little white worms, sometimes they swim around like a snake. Prazipro will not kill them. They are harmless. I have a ton of them in my shrimp tanks. Most of mine live in the filter, they feed on mulm, decaying plant matter and leftover food.


Yes, thats exactly what they are. Squiggley little white worms that lives in the substrate. Swims around like a snake.


----------



## Atiba (Jul 6, 2014)

Nematodes. They're harmless.


----------



## greaser84 (Feb 2, 2014)

hert1028 said:


> Yes, thats exactly what they are. Squiggley little white worms that lives in the substrate. Swims around like a snake.


Yeah, very common in shrimp tanks, you don't see them in fish tanks as much because they get eaten rather fast. You can put fish in that tank problem is the fish won't eat all of the worms. You'll never fully eradicate them, but you can keep their numbers down. A feeding dish will prevent food from floating around, removing decaying plant matter/ mulm, water changes, and filter cleanings are the best defense imo. They are harmless, although they do look like some leeching parasite that will get under your skin! hahaha


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

They rare called detritus worms. Means you are overfeeding. Cut down on the food and they will disappear.


----------

